# This is indeed Devastating. One of my favourite places on the planet.



## Vince_UK (Mar 7, 2018)

A landmark hilltop cafe has been destroyed after a fire ripped through it on Tuesday afternoon.

The popular Hartside Cafe near Alston , in Cumbria , suffered severe damage and has completely lost its roof in the blaze. 

The famous site on Hartside Pass is a welcome stop for travellers including bikers riding the picturesque A686 From Haydon Bridge to the Lake District, and Coast to Coast cyclists in need of a rest after pedalling the 1904ft to Hartside summit.

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/famous-hartside-cafe-near-alston-14376722


----------



## Davein (Mar 7, 2018)

OK. Who forgot to turn off the stove then. I see someone tweeted 'Expensive bikers café. Always a warm welcome' rather insensitive. Don't worry Vince it will probably be rebuilt bigger and better


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 7, 2018)

Davein said:


> OK. Who forgot to turn off the stove then. I see someone tweeted 'Expensive bikers café. Always a warm welcome' rather insensitive. Don't worry Vince it will probably be rebuilt bigger and better


Hope so


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 7, 2018)

A local fish and chip restaurant/take away, in a converted old barn, was gutted by fire some years ago. We often went there. When they rebuilt and refitted it they added a coffee bar/cake counter for people to stop for elevenses and started dong all day breakfasts.  It lost all its character and is very disappointing now. Lets they don't do the same when they rebuild this cafe


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2018)

EVERY biker in the NE knows this café well. In the summer it it heaving with no cars in the carpark. I have peddled there twice & it sells lovely choc drink. The road to it is fast & bendy. I know of 2 xr3s popping there engines on the way up. Once went up on my bike & lost the back end on one of the bends & herd the cheer from the café. It was a trail bike & easy to sort but embarrassing when I got to the carpark.  Hope it gets bigger & better


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 7, 2018)

I love the drive up there in the summer in the SLK with the top down. I always take Chinese visitors there and they spend hours taking photos while I have a couple (used to have ) of bacon sarnies and a cuppa. Hundreds of bikers as you say @HOBIE and they don't crawl.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 7, 2018)

Do hope they rebuild the Cafe.  Spent many a day travelling from the A69 up through Halton Lea Gate and onwards towards Alston, from there on to Penrith and the Lakes District stopping at the cafe at Hartside Pass, stunning views along the route and one of the best biker roads in the country.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 7, 2018)

They were always on about it on the Blackbird forum - but we never got there - it's a bit far from our house for a Sunday ride-out - though we have been known to meet a 'flock' of Blackbirds at the Tickled Trout (Jct 32 M6) and ride to Whitby then head for home.  I went to sleep on the pillion that evening!  The clunk as the front of my lid hit the back of Pete's jolted us both - me back to life and Pete in the Autocom wanting to know what the hell I'm doing LOL

It wasn't as celebrated as the Ace café - but was the North's equivalent I think.  There's high pub on a pass in the lake district - Hardknott is it? equally popular where we have visited - plus of course the Cat & Fiddle and also the Snake Pass Inn a bit nearer us which we also know.

The Tan Hill Inn (where again we haven't been yet) is similar for motorhomers cos they're happy for us to stay on the carpark overnight, so it would be rude not to cross their palms with silver, wouldn't it?

Back on topic - we hope it was well insured and will be rebuilt in kind and not ruined - cos the trade will still be there for them.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

It’s the MacDonald Tickled Trout now, TW and has ideas above it’s station. Or gone posh, I should say. Nice views of the river, mind.


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 8, 2018)

Brilliant bird watching close to the Tickled trout at Brockholes ,Osprey have been known to stop off for a  meal on their migration North (for the ologists among you)!!
  CAROL


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

Aye, it’s a surprising bird sanctuary there tight by the motorway. Well worth a visit.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 8, 2018)

TBH we actually met on the petrol station forecourt next door !  LOL  We'd stayed with forum mates in Lytham St Annes on the Saturday night and others from further south with different 'Northern' people - otherwise we'd never have been able to contemplate such a ride - or rather Pete wouldn't since he's the pilot.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 8, 2018)

All is not lost, a campaign already to get the cafe up & running again https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/hartside-cafe-fire-community-rallies-14385737


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

I see they’ve got a page on Justgiving, so I’ll bung some of my ludicrous pension their way. We can’t lose a legend.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2018)

Was on the local news & the place is wrecked.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 8, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I see they’ve got a page on Justgiving, so I’ll bung some of my ludicrous pension their way. We can’t lose a legend.


I am sure they will appreciate your generous and selfless donation.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2018)

Raising money to rebuild it?  Isn't that what insurance is for?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 8, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Raising money to rebuild it?  Isn't that what insurance is for?


Exactly and they will have or should I say must have.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 8, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Exactly and they will have or should I say must have.


Alas, I would guess that many establishments, particularly ones which have been around a while, are probably under-insured


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 8, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Alas, I would guess that many establishments, particularly ones which have been around a while, are probably under-insured


More than a possiblity Martin they also may want to build a bigger and better one that any insurances will not cover totally.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2018)

We where up there one day which was windy. Hundreds of Motorbikes & there was a big panic on at a couple of bikes went over. Everyone grabging helmets & bikes. Its high up there with no trees or cover what so ever. Magic view


----------



## Amigo (Mar 8, 2018)

If it was profitable, I’m sure it will be rebuilt. Nobody was hurt, that’s the main thing.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 9, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> We where up there one day which was windy. Hundreds of Motorbikes & there was a big panic on at a couple of bikes went over. Everyone grabging helmets & bikes. Its high up there with no trees or cover what so ever. Magic view



Sadly the  magic views comes at a cost Hobie, so many motorbike deaths on that stretch of road, in recent years the road is policed more with motorcycle cops regularly speaking with bikers about safety at the cafe.

As for the fundraising and is it really necessary if the business has insurance, all insurance policy's have an excess to pay, with the cafe being in a remote location the excess might be excessively more, don't know but a possibility.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2018)

I would buy it    I think there would be a big  "Q"


----------

